# Bow opinions



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok so I bought a Mission Venture on here about a month ago cause it was a good deal and I wanted to judge my interest in archery. Well I have truly fallen in love! So be it tax season and I know I'm in this for the long haul I want to upgrade and buy a real nice comfortable bow. I have shot the Bear Carnage and Mathews Heli-m. The Carnage was amazingly dead in the hand and comfortable despite the extra half inch of draw length however good ole bass pro wouldn't put a sight on it for me to judge grouping which didn't really matter cause I don't prefer the 10# adjust-ability range dude to my size and strength. The Heli was insanely smooth on the draw grouped well however I did notice considerable hand shock which I'm sure can be diminished. Ultimately I'm stuck here because neither place really helped me feel a ton comfortable. Sooo I guess I'm going to go back to Santa Fe when one of the Leining's are there to set me up and get a genuine feel for the Heli-m and I really wanna give the Vector Turbo a whirl I'm just concerned about the cam 1/2 and timing. 
Anyone have any experience with the Hoyt Vector Turbo or the Heli-m fully setup for hunting.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

If it were me (and it was not long ago), I would get the Z7 Extreme. I like it MUCH more than the Heli-M. Don't buy into the "it's light" hype. That's ****. I was not impressed with the Heli-M. To get rid of the vibration, it ends up weighing as much as the Z7 Extreme. 

Can probably find some good deals on barely used Z7 Extemes.

Brandon


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Ya no doubt. I could care less about the newest lightest bow craze. I was kinda sad that all they offered me to shoot was a helium and all I pulled was the vector turbo and a the BT Insanity. However all the guys were honest that 2 were new and the other was a big Target guy. Guess I will go back and have them let me shoot all the bows that interest me and they see fit for my use...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

My son just bought the Heli and I've been shooting it for a couple weeks. I'm kinda partial to Mathews anyway but I don't notice any shock. I do know that the first hog that steps out in front of me in the next few weeks will be DEAD. Don't listen to the hype. Shoot them all and make up your own mind what you like. My old Q2 kills em just as dead!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Was the heli fully rigged with a stabilizer and everything tight? With how dead in hand the z-7's have been the last couple years it seems
strange the heli would have hand shock considering how little it has changed. I shot the z-7 extreme last year and destroyer and they were both dead in hand. Look on archery talk.com and there is always some great deals this time of year once the new bows come out. Welcome to an awesome addiction!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Heli and old Q2*

Here's some pics.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Ya the Heli didn't have a stabilizer and it wasn't crazy hand shock but notable compared to the Carnage. I guess my qualm was it didn't feel a ton better than my Mission. Granted I have the harmonic stabilizer in the riser, axion stabilizer with the mathews dampener and harmonic stabilizer as well as monkey tails. I do know one think I really don't and I mean REALLY DON'T like the mathews drop away, I will definetly move my ripcord over. My main thing is I can constanly pit 3 arrows touching at 20 with my mission so I don;t want a shoot I want comfort and quality fit and finish.


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

I would honestly say shoot some other bows as well, take a look at bowtechs, the Asassin, Invasion, and Insanity, also Strothers bows, etc, whichever one shoots the best for you and feels the best is the one you should get. Cam timing and all that by now should be a non-issue and if it does become an issue then just go see a pro shop. I have a matthews Z7 now, shoots great, but i'm looking at getting the Insanity to replace it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

What ever you do, DON'T try a recurve! Now I have a compound,recurve and longbow. Stick and string are even more addicting then a compound. Best thing is they only weigh about 1 pound. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Drive over to West Houston Archery. Those guys are top notch and will set you something up to shoot. 
You have to buy whatever is comfortable to you. I used to shoot Mathews and switched over to Hoyt and never looked back. My personal preference. There are a lot of good bows out there. Hoyt, Elite, PSE has come a long way and has some super fast bows. Good luck.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

Are you going to sell the Venture?


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

ya robp I am going to sell the Venture when I get the new bow


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Get away from BPS and go to a real archery shop. Then shoot every bow that you can get your hands on and dont worry about what others like. Pick one out based on how.it feels to you.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

ya no doubt on BPS unfortunatly no "real" bow shops around houston had the anarchy or carnage that I found. I would certainly buy the bear and take it straight to pro shop for tuning and what not if I were still on the hunt for one.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm really happy with my Z7 extreme. I like it better than my dad's Helium


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Just a little update I went to triple edge and I was overly pleased with their customer service. Heli-m is way out! I shot the vector turbo and the insanity honestly the insanity has my attention. I'm just apprehensive on the bowtech cause I know nothing about them nor anyone who shoots one. All I know is they have had limb coating issues and poor customer service.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I have a 2011 bowtech destroyer with 0 problems what so ever. It was my first new bow in 8 years and took 10 kills with it this year. Never had a customer service experience.


----------



## CWB (Jul 3, 2008)

*Monster*

I shoot monster6 and it stands up to its name, its a monster! I absolutley love it. Its a little on the heavy side but i prefer a heavier bow.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I shoot a Reezen 7.0 and love it can't find a reason to up date yet.


----------



## CWB (Jul 3, 2008)

*My opinion*

Hands down I'd get a MONSTER. I know alot of ppl like the solocam bows but I have a MONSTER6 and that thing stand up to its name! It has all the power and speed you could want. It's a little heavy but I like a heavier bow, the heliM is way to lights and just don't have the power of a twin cam bow.


----------



## CWB (Jul 3, 2008)

*Whoops!*

Sorry didn't realize I already posted, Ive had some koolaid tonight.


----------

